# Single garage ideas



## -Ash-ST (May 15, 2013)

Moved house to a bigger place which is great and I've got a garage 😊

It's 8ft wide but I don't think it's big enough to get in and start doing full detail. How gave people used their single garages. 
Looking for ideas on racking utilising storage or how you make it work getting a car in. I've got a mk7.5 fiesta ST


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

yup use mine all the time. luckily its big enough I can get the vRS in 

as for storage I did mine on a budget and in total it cost about £400 for paint, units and flooring.

Hopefully this may give you some ideas.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

White paint , floor paint ,IKEA stuff for storage etc


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive got the same units as cossiecol, really good for the price, nice and easy to build and do the job just fine


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine needs a tidy ..car parts focus ST fit in lol


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Les, loving the conduit/unistrut, it's given me some great ideas. Guessing you're a spark by trade


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Kev.O said:


> Les, loving the conduit/unistrut, it's given me some great ideas. Guessing you're a spark by trade


Glad its given you ideas mate,

Yes, cant you tell by the grid switch not being finished and cables not in the YT yet :lol:

Unistrut = modular so I can keep changing my mind :thumb:

Conduit down the sides, has pipe lagging on now, so I can open and close the doors without fear of them hitting the wall ...


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Also the 100mm galv tray


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

I have an amazing amount in mine and got my mx5 in (which is a 4m long car), can't really do much in there though other than down the drivers side, front and back if you move the car forward a bit but it's functional, and you can always turn the car around. I use battery led lights as there is no power to it, it's going to get a paint in the summer spent about £50 on shelves from wickes so real budget options and got bike and ladder brackets from eBay


















These kitchen rails from ikea are going in to hang bottles from this weekend










With this to put detailing brushes in









This shelf above it for bottles without triggers also comes in handy as a drying rack for cloths









I'm on a budget so it's cheap options and as you can see there is lots being stored in there currently hopefully a clear out in the summer will provide more space although the pictures do not show the eaves filled up too


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Some great ideas here guys. I think I'm going to give ikea a visit in the coming days!

With regard to space around the car to detail, I'm thinking we could use the space above our cars in a kind of MI stylie:-










:-D

Cooks


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

That's a great idea make doing the roof easy


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

This is my single - 10ft x 24ft


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

robby71 said:


> This is my single - 10ft x 24ft


Where did you get those units from?


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Had them a few years now, bought 2 from halfords (no longer sell them) and 2 from Rial (bought online) - they're Stanley units


----------

